# It is Sophy's birthday!



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Well what do you know! Happy Birthday to you Sophy!! 9 is a grand age! and your birthday dinner sounds just divine! Stella is asking for the credit card number so she can book a flight to come over and share some with you! Her dinner today is not going to be that nice!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Happy birthday Sophy!! It sounds like it has been such a lovely day for you I am so happy to hear that your back isn't hurting you on your special day! Enjoy your yummy yummy dinner!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Sophy! The age of nine is really fine. Chicken and rabbit sounds so divine.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Sophy! Poppy, thank you for the update on your sister  Sounds like you've all had a great day.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

:birthday: :birthday: :birthday: to a dear Sophy - I bet if you asked her she would love to celebrate her birthday more often, those treats sounded wonderful.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

arty:arty2:
Happy Birthday Sophy


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday clever Sophy! Glad your back is on the mend too.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Sophy - your dinner sounds marvelous.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy birthday Sophy! Your day sounds fabulous (and delicious, says Rory) and I’m so glad your back is on the mend! [emoji513] [emoji512] [emoji324] [emoji322] [emoji323]


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

HB, Sophy! You go girl. :beerclank: 

Did you get a card from your old buddy, Pushkin, on this grand occasion?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HOPE IT IS THE BESTEST EVER!
LOVE,
MOLLY


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poppy that is a lovely birthday message for your sister Sophy. I am glad you all had a wonderful day and am sure Sophy will be romping like her usual self before long. Lily is nine too and she still plays with me all the time. Peeves is nine too, but he is a grumpy old man. Maybe it is because he isn't a poodle.

Your pal from across the pond,
Javelin


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday Sophie ! I hope your mom gave you lots of yummy treats ! (If not maybe you can manage to steal some from her, I’m sure you won’t get grounded...)


----------

